# NAMI might have something



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

State and Local NAMIs

http://www.nami.org/Template.cfm?Se...e=/CustomSource/AffiliateFinder.cfm&lstid=333

Hope it can or might help.

Will later tell about my experiences, for there is so much to say about my experiences.

Gerard


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

Gerard said:


> State and Local NAMIs
> 
> http://www.nami.org/Template.cfm?Se...e=/CustomSource/AffiliateFinder.cfm&lstid=333
> 
> ...


I tried emailing them for help and never heard a response back :no I suppose I should try calling them instead but everytime I go to do it I get anxious and find something else to do.


----------

